# Canons of New Testament Textual Criticism



## greenbaggins (Nov 7, 2017)

I have written my thoughts on the matter here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 7, 2017)

greenbaggins said:


> I have written my thoughts on the matter here.


Solid material on this important issue, as there are just too many people who are on the extremes here on this, as some in the Church see it s KJVO, and others who just see it as God only just uses the TR/MT/CT source texts only when translation is done!

Regardless if someone uses those various source texts, we can be assured that the English version would be the word of God to us for today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Logan (Nov 7, 2017)

Looks pretty fair. Thanks Lane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks for writing that. I find the subject interesting, yet seldom so calmly discussed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

